# US Audiolist Extends Free Listing Promotion Through August 2017



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Several months ago, HTS introduced its newest sponsor: US Audiolist (click *here* to read the full article). The site is actively gaining new members and growing its auction stock. In an effort to speed the process, US Audiolist is extending its "Free Listing" promotion until August 31, 2017. That means you can register and list your old gear without incurring any listing fees for the next six months.

This is a great opportunity to do a little spring cleaning, be it old movie titles you no longer want or gear that's gathering dust!

Head over to *US Audiolist* and start selling! :T



_Image Credits: US Audiolist_


----------

